# Walkers



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

I am dickering with a guy over the purchase of his horses. There are two I am looking at. Both are Tennessee Walkers. The palomino is 13 years and 15.3 hand and the buckskin is 5 years and 16 hands. He is down to $4500 for the pair. When I went to see them, he caught them up out of the corral where they had been standing for 6 weeks or so, threw his saddle on, and away he went. No buck, a little high spirited, but that's to be expected. Good feet and legs, he has owned them a long time and says, no buck, rear, or kick.

As I have never owned this breed of horse, what do some of you horse owners think of this deal? Price?


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

hope this comes out better

don't know why they come out up side down, maybe someone could fix this?


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Shipping horses in from China might be prohibitive.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Don't know about prices out by you but horses are dirt dirt cheap here. Unregistered kid broke horses are way under $1K an some are under $500. Would be a cold day in you know where if I spent that kind of money of course if a horse knows how to stand on it's head that may raise the price some.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I know from experience that gaited horses 'out west' are more expensive than they are here in the southeast, KY/TN/MO ... so I'm not sure how those prices compare with western prices. I do know 8 or 10 years ago, I used to haul gaited horses from this area out to a friend near Salt Lake City to re-sell. Prices were good for horses then but she could still buy them here and have them hauled cheaper than she could buy them in her area.

Here in KY, a really good, solid gaited horse of almost any kind can be bought for well under $2000 ... some unregistered, grade Walkers will go for around $500 to $1000 ... the colored ones, pinto, buckskin, palomino, etc. will bring a little more.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

A little off the subject.
Do those horses have a freeze brand on them?


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

No, Why do you ask?


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Around here you could buy a herd of well broke walking horses for that price. Now, anyway. Before the plants closed and the bottom fell out of the market, a well broke, registered gaited horse went for around 2g or less. Unregistered went for a grand-1500. Out west....who knows? I suggest you look on Dreamhorse and other online horse sales to get an idea of a range of prices in your area.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Do they truly gait or do they do a pacing gait? Remember if they aren't nodding, they aren't walking.

If they will load, stand tied, ride out without each other, not barn sour, no bad habits, and will cross water, bridges, other obstacles, yes they might be worth that.

Do they have good hooves? Have they EVER been padded? Some padded horses do make good trail horses once they come off the pads, others are way too pacey to make a good trail horse.

On another note, you are in nevada, correct? Not as many gaited horses out there and shipping would eat you alive to buy in TN and ship to where you are.

If you like the horses, and they can pass a vet check (at least get a general check up), make sure they have had shots/coggins been wormed, etc. that might not be a bad price.

Do you know their blood lines? Some horses are a bit more "hot" than others, depending on the lines. The Prides Gold Coin horses are not as hot, the older bloodlines are easy, OOPs horses tend to be pretty level headed.

You can buy cheap or you can buy what you can afford and like. I paid a pretty penny for my mare, Josie but she is exactly what I wanted, and she is gaited and canters and has a show record. Never bucks, rears, no bad habits. Perfect little mare for me so despite the price, I got what I wanted. You cannot put a price on safety and well trained...and good trail horses can go for more than 2250. each.


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

Thank you, Sidepasser. I have no idea about bloodlines,and wouldn't know what I was looking at anyway. These boys have not been shown, and have been used as trail and pack animals for a long time. I will be going out on a long ride on them Monday, then will decide. They don't seem to have any really bad habits, and the guy who owns them, really loves them and they have never been hurt. I will pay close attention to the pace thing. Again, thank you


----------



## Farmerjonathan (Mar 11, 2013)

Since they were already up at the barn in a corral, are you sure he hadn't ridden them earlier to wear them down? Price of horses here is near nil. I offered a guy 900 for his team of haflinger mares if he didn't get them sold. He told me they sold (saw them back on craigslist last week from the same guy). Anyway, told a buddy of mine about them and he told me I was nuts. He was at a sale where there were quite a few haflinger teams that were being driven in the parking lot that didn't bring 600 dollars for the team!! All day long, geldings, mares, young, teens, older, matched, etc. Saddle horses, free to next to nothing around here. People would be tickled if they could get big bucks. Because they are asking certain dollar amounts, doesn't mean they are getting it. I think it is high. But, good, safe horses are worth their weight in gold. Ask him for a vet exam and blood test (for drugs) at that price he ought to pay those costs. If he refuses, RUN away, he is hiding something. I have an old grade gelding here, no papers, nothing special, but he rides and drives and anyone can handle him. I wouldn't sell him for 5 thousand as I can't replace him and his temperment and my confidence in him.


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

No, they hadn't been ridden. There was old dry mud underneath where the cinch goes, and hair was standing up, hadn't been flattened by a saddle for a while. He wasn't lying about that. I know what they look like after been left for a while. Good point though. I worked for an old horse trader years ago, he taught me a lot about faking stuff. I've bought a bunch through auctions too. This is real.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

That's a bunch of money for two trail horses.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I think it is high, judging from prices around here. However the price you pay for your horse is the cheapest part of horse ownership--so it's what they are worth to you. Being able to pack them would be a nice extra, and a season of packing usually does make a good trail horse.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Pacing will jar your teeth out of your head - lol..but there are step pacers (I owned one and as long as we were slow, she was smooth as glass). A true walker, with a dog walk will nod in time with the gait, some will click their teeth (mine does) and will flop their ears (that is good). The bigger the nod and the longer the stride, the smoother the gait. You should hear a four beat count as each hoof sets down independent of the others. Pacing will have two hooves set down on the same side at the same time and you get a real jar from that.

Some walkers will rack and if you don't mind a rack, it's all good. Personally if I have a walker, I want it to walk. look here to see what I am talking about regarding the gait:
http://www.horsechannel.com/horse-training/walking-horse-flat-foot-walk.aspx


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Here is my mare Josey:

Western:

[YOUTUBE]8epzZgwirX0[/YOUTUBE]

English
[YOUTUBE]ydEiwFGTY_A[/YOUTUBE]

Bareback:

[YOUTUBE]_kUQukVZ2Rk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks, Sidepasser, Sharon, and everyone. You really helped me, I learned a lot. I'll know Monday.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Here, finding one well trained, level headed, properly gaited walker would cost you more than $4,500 for one.


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

I bought them both. They will be delivered Thursday. They are both great horses, never been abused, and I got a deal.


----------



## Farmerjonathan (Mar 11, 2013)

Good for you. You are the one that has to feed and care for them and get to use them so you are the one that has to be happy. The dollars paid up front are the cheapest part of owning horses anyway. Congratulations and hope to see some pictures of you riding and using these horses soon.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

imo too much head nod is not enjoyable on the trails. thats a beautiful show horse and seems to gait beautifully but i wouldnt want to go 10 miles with that head nodding to an extreme like that. 

thats one reason i got away from walkers and went to racking horses. not near as much head motion. and a much smoother gait at higher speeds.

you can get walkers around here for $1000.00 or under but im a firm believer in you get what you pay for. still you can get an excellent walker that can do all and been everywhere for around $2,000.00


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Glad you got the walkers and I hope you enjoy them as much as I have enjoyed mine. I did find that it was rather easy to transition down to a much "smaller" bit and now ride in a french link snaffle with Josey. On trails I use a tender touch with a curb chain as she can get a little strong if she isn't in front. We are practicing though to ride in the middle and at the rear (she hates the rear as she walks much faster due to her length of stride than the TBs I ride with, but it is teaching her to lengthen and shorten her stride). You will find walkers to be very fun I believe and able to do just about anything a non gaited horse can do. 

I trail ride Josey alot and we are much more relaxed on the trails, but she still does nod as she walks. Very very smooth but unfortunately she can dog walk and still outwalk all the TBs I ride with. I guess it depends on the horse, I prefer to go slow down trails mainly dog walking, although Josey will canter, I prefer not to. 

I used to ride a nice racking horse, but at my age, I prefer sloooow and he was a bit on the fast side.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

i hear that alot, from the walker people. they like that slow walk. but that slow walk is still faster than most trotting horses trot. 

i did enjoy the flat walk. and a TW flat walk is faster than my rackers walk. every once and again, he has to change gears to catch up. but i love that speed. 

mine is a single footer. i do enjoy a good racking gait. 

you looked young in that video. and i thought you rode bareback better than most anyone ive ever seen.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Stjarna has out walked the walkers I have ridden with... she is sooo tiny compared to them and she looks like she is out for a slow stroll. LOL


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah, I'm the one trotting on my Arab to keep up!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

bergere said:


> Stjarna has out walked the walkers I have ridden with... she is sooo tiny compared to them and she looks like she is out for a slow stroll. LOL


Same with my Pasos. It can be hard to find people to ride with..gets a bit old constantly circling back


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

SP Did you buy Josey out of TN? I believe I have seen her at the Celebration but could be I have seen another horse out of the same line. Just curious


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Josey came from Washington State and was shown in TN at Christmas time, she took a second with a new rider. She may have been at the Celebration, I am not sure. 

She is a great mare, I gave her a month off due to my flu, Christmas and just in general being busy and rode her for the first time today and she was just the same girl. I figured she might act up a bit, but she went right out and did her thing. I really do like her for that alone. 

How's the mule doing?


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

Here in Colorado that would be a very reasonable price for them. Not dirt cheap, but certainly a good deal if they are sound, and are nicely broke, etc. There is a place out here that specializes in selling gaited trail horses. They don't ever have anything under about $4500, some registered and some not. Almost all are geldings from 5-15 yrs old.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

sidepasser said:


> Josey came from Washington State and was shown in TN at Christmas time, she took a second with a new rider. She may have been at the Celebration, I am not sure.
> 
> She is a great mare, I gave her a month off due to my flu, Christmas and just in general being busy and rode her for the first time today and she was just the same girl. I figured she might act up a bit, but she went right out and did her thing. I really do like her for that alone.
> 
> How's the mule doing?


 
Mule is great except I developed a knee problem and have only ridden her once or twice this past year. She is a great pet though lol. She still hates the stall even open. Will stand in the cold and rain rather than go in that stall especially at night. Looking at a mini for driving right now. Hope the mule isn't jealous.

Curious as to Josey Josey lineage


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Daughter of Jose' Jose' and Doing Time's Mystery by Pusher's Doing Time. Got Pride's Generator, Pride of Midnight on the top and on the bottom is also Pride of Midnight, Ebony Masterpiece, The Pusher out of Drug Dealer.


She bred pretty well both top and bottom.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

sidepasser said:


> Daughter of Jose' Jose' and Doing Time's Mystery by Pusher's Doing Time. Got Pride's Generator, Pride of Midnight on the top and on the bottom is also Pride of Midnight, Ebony Masterpiece, The Pusher out of Drug Dealer.
> 
> 
> She bred pretty well both top and bottom.


Now I know about the Celebration! Jose' Jose' I thought that MUST be her Sire. All those are great names in the industry. Pride of Midnight was sooooo well known in TN and beyond. You are very lucky to have a horse of this breeding.


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5904_6178464225767658100_n.jpg&size=2048,1154

Haven't een on here in a while, and forgot howto post pics- but here is a fairly decent photo of my TWH's


----------

